# One of my Tiger Barbs



## hollo (Jun 14, 2014)

What a gorgeous shot! I absolutely adore Tiger Barbs, they're awesome fish.


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

lee739 said:


> I was photographing my algae today, thought I'd try and get some of the fish too - 108 snaps to get this one of a tiger... They never stop!


I remember when that would've been 4 or 5 rolls of film! Nice shot.


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice fish!


----------



## lee739 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks.... it's taken a while to bag a nicely focused Tiger Barb shot. 4 or 5 rolls of film - yes, but who could afford that back then?? 
It takes 200 shots sometimes to get that special shot of my two boys together (5 and 2yr)....


----------



## adam66 (Mar 8, 2015)

nice looking tiger barbs


----------

